# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  04.07

## tanphong

- Mở bán dãy nền biệt thự đẳng cấp ven song Đồng Nai đẹp nhất vùng Đông Nam Bộ

- Được bao bọc bởi 45km sông kênh rạch tự nhiên phong thủy thịnh vượng

- Tiện ích độc đáo với công viên nước – Bến Du Thuyền – công viên xanh 3,5ha

- Liền kề sân Gofl Long Thành – KDL Sơn Tiên – Cao tốc Long Thành – Tuyến Cuối Metro

- Qui hoạch đồng bộ 1300 ha tổ hợp 5 khu đô thị được đầu tư bởi DonaCo.op, VinaCapital và Kepper Land

- Thiết kế hiện đại bởi tập đoàn hàng đầu thế giới GDH (AUSTRALIA), EDAW/AECOM(US)

- Một khu đô thị duy nhất được đầu tư 12 tỷ USD ngay cửa ngõ Đông Sài Gòn

----------

